# Updated 10 gallon



## Chris85 (May 20, 2012)

So it's been a long while since my last post. Time and budget constraints have prevented us from doing anything with our 10 gallon.

Since my last post, the tank transformed into this:



It seemed a bit bare, and I wasn't thrilled with the overall appearance, but it was a start.

This weekend I was able to modify it a bit, and now it looks like this:



I'm still not 100% satisfied, but it's a step in the right direction. I am going to add some vals and java fern to the background to round out the plants, and will begin using a DIY CO2 system at that time. I am hoping the dwarf hairgrass will sprout runners and really fill out up front, but I've never planted it before, so I don't know if it will take. I also don't like how close the wendtii and anubias are in the front left, but it may be because of the angle of the picture. 

I think my new Betta, plus my old snail, will be the only occupants, but I may add ADFs or some small corys (pygmy, most likely...) down the road. I am worried the rock is too rough for the Betta's fins, but he hasn't caught them yet. I may add java moss to smooth out the edges.


----------



## Elz7676 (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks really good! You could plant some java on that rock (or wood can't tell which it is) in the middle. It took a while for mine to take to growing on driftwood, seemed the roots just didn't anchor to it but it has finally done so. The wood is covered on one end now 

Good luck with it! Nice to see people looking after bettas properly, he must be very happy.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Love the looks of the rocks and driftwood. I haven't had much luck with the dwarf hair grass. I think it was because I vacuumed the gravel to close to it. Maybe some Vals in the background would be good. Pretty Betta too.

Hope you have a great day


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wisteria would fill that back up fast! Would look amazing too.

Love how its progressing!


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Love the tank!! Looking very good!


----------

